# Clicking joints in foal...



## MrsMagoo (1 September 2009)

Now i may be imagining things but i'm certain Ron (who is nearly 7weeks) has developed a clicking in his hind legs???   Is this normal?  There is no swelling and if anything his hocks are very boney with a very boney point on the front of each one.....seems well in himself otherwise and still eating and drinking for england!

The only funny bits on his back legs are a small scabby area on each leg just about hock which is healing up nicely (he's had it since birth) altho sometimes bleeds a bit when very dry so im putting some antibiotic cream on each bit...

Sorry it may seem a silly question but wanted to ask.....


----------



## MrsMagoo (1 September 2009)

34 views and no replies....I must be saying something strange??


----------



## BallyshanHorses (1 September 2009)

I would get a vet to have a quick look at him and also maybe start him on Glucosamine.


----------



## juliehannah58 (1 September 2009)

The marks on his legs sound like the normal marks foals can get. It's really common although none of mine ever got it. I think it's where they catch themselves getting up and down when they are very young. 

As for the clicking, clicking is usually associated with tendons and ligaments rather than bones. If he is still full of beans and sound then I would tend to keep a close eye but not call the the vet yet..


----------



## MrsMagoo (1 September 2009)

Thanks 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  The marks someone told me they can get them while still in the womb from laying in a tight place so to speak...

I will keep an eye on him then, maybe speak to vet on the phone later.  I wouldnt say he's speeding around reckon he's lazy lol but has gentle trot and canters around instead haha


----------



## S_N (1 September 2009)

I thought that clicking and popping was nitrogen escaping out of the joint socket - or have I lost the plot?  That is quite possible.....


----------



## Wasrandyra (1 September 2009)

Nitrogen???? Only synovial fluid in a joint capsule ...

Hi B..  prob nothing to worry about but give mr vet a call.  He is growing quite quickly so it could be that the ligaments around the hock are quite tight as 'catching up' so that might cause a little click.  

Its R by the way, changed my name again


----------



## S_N (1 September 2009)

See I knew I had been told complete balderdash and piffle yesterday, but I was too maxed out to query it.


----------



## MrsMagoo (1 September 2009)

Ooh ello you...did wonder for a minute lol 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Im sure it's nothing but you know what im like 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 missing them yet?  Just worried about is it ODD and growing too quickly...x


----------



## Wasrandyra (1 September 2009)

No, he is growing at the correct rate.  A major factor in ODD is a foal being to heavy, which would go hand in hand with growing 'too quickly'.  I am sure he is fine, he gets what he needs and no more.

Yes missing them both, I am sure the feeling is mutual


----------



## Wasrandyra (1 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
See I knew I had been told complete balderdash and piffle yesterday, but I was too maxed out to query it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

poke whoever it was in the eye lol


----------



## S_N (1 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
See I knew I had been told complete balderdash and piffle yesterday, but I was too maxed out to query it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

poke whoever it was in the eye lol  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Hahaaaa  I will!!  Considering I have a Biology degree, I should have known for sure that it was a load of tosh LOL!!


----------



## MrsMagoo (1 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
No, he is growing at the correct rate.  A major factor in ODD is a foal being to heavy, which would go hand in hand with growing 'too quickly'.  I am sure he is fine, he gets what he needs and no more.

Yes missing them both, I am sure the feeling is mutual  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Of course it is hun, Ron pines for you everyday 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  you know you can go up whenever you want x


----------



## henryhorn (1 September 2009)

I haven't heard clicking in a foal but I have heard a much worse noise, that of bone grating.
One foal we had with joint ill was on massive antibiotics and seemed to be picking up well, one morning my daughter came running in saying she could hear his bones rubbing together, so we ran too.
There is no sound like it believe me, absolutely chilling, and we called the vet asap and within half an hour had him euthanised. The post mortem was done there and then and when we opened up his shoulder the infection had travelled from his hock into that, it was pea green with pus and the noise was coming from where the infection had eaten away the joint.
There was no obvious sign it had progressed, he was still eating ok etc, and we hadn't yet taken his daily temp, in the panic we just called the vet.
I would to be honest get your vet to check him over if it keeps happening, and I would also try and take his temps for a few days' running just so you know nothing sinister is happening.
Apologies if this is a frightening answer but I thought you would rather know what to look for than not...


----------



## Maggie2 (1 September 2009)

My Physio lady, and the Chiro. both say the same thing, clicking is air (or gas, can't remember lol) and when my OH had to have very intense physio following a serious RTA his joints clicked no end and he was told to ignore it.

So if foal is sound and has no evidence of joint issues I wouldn't worry too much tbh.


----------



## S_N (1 September 2009)

Hmmmm maybe what I was told wasn't such poppycock - I just did some googling and this seems to be the most succinct explanation
http://www2b.abc.net.au/science/k2/stn/archives/archive70/newposts/847/topic847559.shtm


----------

